# Non-tarnishing chain necklace (Titanium? Ti coat? Hi-grade steel?)



## LEDcandle (May 11, 2008)

I've been EDCing my Drake on my neck for many months now and am using a standard Stainless Steel Ball Bearing Chain but it's starting to tarnish and the rust spots have given me a slight rash on my neck... arrgh! 

Previously, my experience with these so-called "Stainless Steel" ball-bearing chains have all been the same. They last about 5-6 months before tarnishing; but I can't blame them cause I bathe, sleep, swim and perspire with the chain day in and out. 

I'm looking to buy a real titanium chain like the ones here :-
http://www.mrtitanium.com/TitaniumChains.html

But would like to here CPFers opinions first. 

•Are there better sources for Titanium ball-chains? 
•Will titanium hold up against all the 'abuse' of sweat/water?
•Are there any high-quality stainless steel ball-chains that I should be looking at that don't tarnish?
•Should I get a stainless steel chain coated with Ti, TiCn or chrome instead? Is it cheaper than buying a Ti chain? (Anybody providing this service?)

Would like to hear some thoughts and if you have the facilities or links to a high-quality chain that won't tarnish, please hook me up. 

Thanks! 

P/S The Drake (chrome plated) seems to be holding up superbly well.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 11, 2008)

I have a 100% Ti chain necklace and it does change color. A good quality stainless steel chain (links not ball) should be pretty tough.

-LT


----------



## FredM (May 11, 2008)

Anything like that will eventually tarnish. The reason gold silver and plat are valuable is they are so stable.

Get a silver necklace, it seems tarnish is more important than strength, and those designs even steel won't hold much weight, so silver will be fine.


----------



## DM51 (May 11, 2008)

You would need jewellery-grade chain, such as this, but it's not cheap - $64 for a 22" neck-chain. It looks delicate, but Ti is a lot stronger than silver or gold.

_Edit: looking at your link to MrTitanium, the #18 or #20 chain there look quite good, and they are cheaper at $53. That small lobster-claw clasp on them looks OK too. I think I'd go with one of those._


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 11, 2008)

One of the reasons why I am wearing my light (Arc AAA or E01) on a dark paracord. Maybe it's not that cool, but it's cheap and will survive anything .


----------



## LEDcandle (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions, guys. I'm ok with titanium changing color, as long as it doesn't 'rust' or tarnish so bad that I can't wear it anymore.

I thought about silver but the sales assistant at the silver shop told me silver will tarnish fairly easily when introduced to constant body contact; but a silver dip once in awhile will rejuvenate it.

I would consider paracord actually; but I just don't like it to be wet when I'm out from the bath/pool/sea and it stays damp for some time. It also gives me an idea that lotsa bacteria gets to breed in the constantly moist paracord :green: Unless we are talking about some nylon coated type which are waterproof??

I'm leaning towards getting the Ti... if it doesn't work out, maybe I can send it in for one of those coating runs that come by once in awhile and have it coated with something hardier


----------



## baterija (May 12, 2008)

Well the paracord is nylon if you buy milspec stuff. Gutted and around a ball chain, it doesn't retain much water and dries quickly. I haven't grown any obvious nasty cultures despite years of doing this. It's enough to keep my skin from reacting too. It's always an option if the titanium doesn't work out.


----------

